# Hi Everyone!



## lisa1023 (Dec 19, 2015)

My name is Lisa and I have been caring for mice since 2013. I am looking for a breeder in CT due to some mice passing away and even thinking about taking it to that next level and breeding myself. Would love some opinions about breeding and/or what it takes. Thank you and look forward to chatting with you all.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

Hello and welcome


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Hi there! If you're still looking for mice, you might want to know that there's a breeder in Massachusetts who does mice in addition to her show stud of gerbils. Find her here:
http://www.moonstonegerbils.com/dir/mice/mice.html


----------

